# Mini bodies or Veritas, which way to go



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

So I am getting down to the end of putting my car back together and one of the last things I need to do is to install my horns. I actually have two options here. I have a pair of DE500s, a pair of mini bodies and a pair of fiberglass Veritas horn bodies. My original plan was to use the minis but I just got the veritas bodies for a good price. Which will give me a better sound. If it matters, this will be going into a 2000 Jetta.


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm a fan of the veritas horns myself..Give them a try and see for yourself. To me the compocite veritas horns did have some resonance issures that were not a problem in the aluminum body but thats just my opinion. In the end both units are great horns for their application but the veritas will let you get away with a lower crossover point.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------

